# I don't know how you lot keep so many reptiles -_-.



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

I honestly dont lol! I am thinking of either getting a couple of leopard geckos or a bearded dragon.

Now leopard geckos are pretty cheap to keep, but bearded dragons! I decided to work out how much it would roughly cost me to keep one. I worked out (yes i am sad enough) 5.82 on electricity a month and about £50-60 in food! Then you have to also add all the little bits on which may need replacing, like the sand or paper towels and the bulbs replacing etc etc and i am guessing maybe £70 a month.. And that is just for one, so people who have like 3+ and all sort of other animals must be crazy lol!

I dont know if i have got all my estimations wrong but still i really dont think i am far off. :devil:

Anyway i am really stuck on which one to get, i dont know wether a couple of leopard geckos or a BD. Pros about Leopards, cheap to keep, easy to feed and easy to maintain. Cons: Not as good to handle, a little bit more docile. Pros about BDs: Becomes more of you friend (dont kill me leo people) but i think they are a little "cooler" and are a bit bigger (which i like). Cons though: Eat more than a lion (maybe a little of an over the top?) and probably that little bit harder to maintain. SO WHICH!?

Please correct me if any of the above is incorrect (Which it probably is as i have never owned either of these before).

Thats all! :war:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

really shouldn't cost £70 a month for a beardies food. If you buy in bulk you can get 1000 medium / large crickets for around £20. feeding 30 a day is £20 a month in live food, then there's a few quid for salad and then heating costs.. So for a beardie you're probably looking at £1 a day.


----------



## Nutorious (May 24, 2009)

Meko said:


> really shouldn't cost £70 a month for a beardies food. If you buy in bulk you can get 1000 medium / large crickets for around £20. feeding 30 a day is £20 a month in live food, then there's a few quid for salad and then heating costs.. So for a beardie you're probably looking at £1 a day.


Yeah, i just went of the estimation at Petsworld >_>. Tey cost £2.25 for a tub of like 20.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah that's the expensive route. The tubs are usually incase you run out or don't know about buying in bulk. 
You can buy in bulk or even breed your own to save more money.


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

if you get crix online there cheaper and better 500 is about £8 its locust that cost alot more when the weather is cold its more hassle getting them, from a shop is a ripp off


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Nutorious said:


> ...Eat more than a lion (maybe a little of an over the top?).......


no, they really do eat more than a lion!


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

We have lots of pets and manage to feed and water and keep them all as we don't go out drinking alot, don't smoke and spend money on other useless things that other people do.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Meko said:


> really shouldn't cost £70 a month for a beardies food. If you buy in bulk you can get 1000 medium / large crickets for around £20. feeding 30 a day is £20 a month in live food, then there's a few quid for salad and then heating costs.. So for a beardie you're probably looking at £1 a day.


30 A DAY ???? Bloody hell ... living dustbins .. But even Cold Blooded in Essex got HUGE bags of bulk locusts for now money ...


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Go for an older beardie 2yrs + who doesnt need live food every day (2-3 times a week max) and if your like me then the beardie gets what i have. Fresh veg and salad are part of my diet every day so i just chop a little extra for her, job done, lol :2thumb:

Get yourself a Dubia Roach colony and feed them dinner scraps and you have yourself free food for the beardie as well :2thumb:


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

as you can see i keep bearded dragons thay cost me £20.00 a week to feed thats all there vegs and all there crickets nutrobol and calcium £15 a year and new uv lights every 6/12 months all have there own vivs so i buy i new uv a month £26.00 and i buy ceramics as and when needed ..


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Try keeping snakes, eat once a week or less :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

mine used to cost me around £100 or so... that was to feed
Green iguana
Bosc monitor
oscelated skinks x3
tokay geckos x2
crested gecko x2
common boa
californian king snake
tarantulas x3 

so £70 on one bearded dragon is quite alot of money so ide assume over feeding haha! look on sites such as livefoods.co.uk and look in to investing dubai roaches... they dont climb, make any noise, dont smell great little things and breed like rats! haha 

Kinda miss the whole having loads of reps and running around feeding and cleaning!  shame i had to sell most! just down to a common boa now! :bash:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I now have 9 bearies and feed them entirely from my own roach collony with salad and veggies that i have in anyway, am now thinking of growing them some dandelions on the windowsill as a treat too.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

you will never just have 1 bearded dragon or 2 leopard geckos, its an addiction, it's how we all started, i used to spend a fiver a week on live food, now it has a 0 on the end haha x


----------



## kay-leighann (Oct 12, 2009)

I have 25 different exotic animals at the moment, with 3 more on the way over the next 2 weeks =)
I currently spend £45/quarter extra on electricity, and about £12/week on food. So it's not really breaking the bank! My beardie doesn't really do anything...he's a lazy sod! So he doesn't need feeding that often, I give him either a good load of meal worms or about 10 crickets every 2-3 days, depending on which it is! I'd say your estimates are quite a bit out personally my sweet! 
x


----------



## kay-leighann (Oct 12, 2009)

sazzle said:


> you will never just have 1 bearded dragon or 2 leopard geckos, its an addiction, it's how we all started, i used to spend a fiver a week on live food, now it has a 0 on the end haha x


I started with 1 beardie to, and now look at what i've ended up with! haha x


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

*Think, maybe your guestimate is wayyyyyyy over the top for feeding, and as beardies get older they will eat more veg, which if you are eating a balanced diet yourself you should have the veg there already :lol2:*


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I have plenty to and a few more newbees I aint got on my signature, sometimes it can be expensive if you get a nice vet bill but food wise is not that much really.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

People who have a large number of animals will inevitably have baby animals, these are then sold to help out with feeding/heating and any other costs etc.


----------



## puddin (Sep 27, 2009)

:lol2: It will happen to you too, reptile addiction!!!!!!
I am not really sure what I spend a week on them, but I do know unless I am spending money on them I aint happy :mf_dribble:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

All my reps are seperate and I dont breed from them to make the money to feed them.

Me I just see something fall in love with it or take pitty on one that has been mis treated and not had a good start in life now I have a zoo. LOL

Got to love them all.:flrt:


----------



## robbies-reptiles (Nov 8, 2009)

£70 quid a month is far to much, i spend , about 20 quid a month on live food for 1 rankisn and 1 beardie, but i buy super worms over crickets, easier to gut load, easier to cage, cheaper, id go with worms


----------



## Jetter22 (Mar 6, 2010)

puddin said:


> :lol2: It will happen to you too, reptile addiction!!!!!!


sounds like a disease :whistling2:but i know what you mean :lol2:


----------

